
$72M high school football stadium in Katy, Texas - SQL2219
http://www.ajc.com/sports/take-look-this-72m-high-school-football-stadium-katy-texas/5mZaadSIfoKGpHqnCMTiLP/
======
hourislate
Considering most of the Taxpayers probably suffer from CTE, it isn't
surprising that they would vote something like through.

Texas is special, they invest more in football than Academia. They actually
tax Academia through tuition to support their sports teams. Then they all
complain that thousands of H1B's show up to take all the IT/CS jobs because
sports was way more important than teaching the kids something about science.
It's fascinating driving by the brain injury fields to see the 8 year old kids
banging heads and their parents cheering them on.

My son has moved on to Uni but I noticed the District School Board took 3.5
million left over from the last bond election to put artificial turf on the
football field at both the HS and Middle School. I bet you didn't know that
10-13 year olds needed artificial turf to play football.

You would have thought they could build a pretty good lab for the sciences
with that money but who needs that in this day and age?

No wonder we have lost our competitive edge in the sciences and so much talent
has to be imported from countries where math, physics, biology, chemistry, etc
take precedent over sports.

------
rbcgerard
It's ridiculous - but it is being shared by eight high schools...

------
bobjordan
Meanwhile, they have one of the highest property tax rates in the nation. Good
to know what I'm paying for.

------
SN76477
Ahh yes, the south, where football is life.

